# giant computer problem



## jugbutt (May 15, 2011)

I just got the Giant AHACT or AXACT 11computer today and I went by the directions got everything ajusted
How they said do it and it does't work. 

I readjusted the magnet and all but nothing happens. Please help!!


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Magnet, sensor and display all have to be on the same side in direct correlation with each other. I use the right side of the fork, especially if you have disc brakes. The sensor needs to be at exactly the same level as the magnet (which needs to be like 2 inches or less? away from the rim). The sensor also needs to be facing to the inside of the fork almost as if it were going to touch your spokes.


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

Put the sensor, display and magnet close together (off the bike). Mannually move the magnet back and forth across the sensor. See if this activates the display (you may hear the sensor 'click' when it reads the magnet). This will tell you that the package works together. If it is reading, then it is just a matter of getting the three pieces close enough together on the bike. Just in case, make sure the plastic tab is still not on the battery.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

I had issues with setting up my computer also. The problem was I was trying to put the sensor too far out on the spoke where it made the gap between the magnet and the sensor too big. Try moving them closer to the hub. Also if its anything like mine the magnet and the sensor have to be absolutely perfectly lined up. Hope this helps.


----------



## jugbutt (May 15, 2011)

BigRuckus said:


> Put the sensor, display and magnet close together (off the bike). Mannually move the magnet back and forth across the sensor. See if this activates the display (you may hear the sensor 'click' when it reads the magnet). This will tell you that the package works together. If it is reading, then it is just a matter of getting the three pieces close enough together on the bike. Just in case, make sure the plastic tab is still not on the battery.


Thanks it worked just like you said!:thumbsup:


----------



## jugbutt (May 15, 2011)

mtbnoobadam said:


> I had issues with setting up my computer also. The problem was I was trying to put the sensor too far out on the spoke where it made the gap between the magnet and the sensor too big. Try moving them closer to the hub. Also if its anything like mine the magnet and the sensor have to be absolutely perfectly lined up. Hope this helps.


Yes that is what I had to do ,put it closer to the hub thanks!!


----------



## geraldatwork (Mar 25, 2011)

I fine usually 1/4" from the sensor or very slightly less works as a rule.


----------

